# Need some IDEAS



## Booked_Spice (19 Jun 2006)

Okay Ladies and Gentlemen I would love to hear some ideas.

Here is the situation, Camo, Military Granny, Pea and myself are on a Welcoming home Committee for our Troops overseas. We would like some ideas of what they may want to see. We already have some great ideas but we would like some input of people who have come home from overseas missions .

WE know the usual Yellow Ribbons but I thought I would just post this idea out there to see if we can get some more ideas. Yes and we already know they want BEER and other stuff. However I don't think that would be a possibility.

So any input would be appreciated and keep in mind we have no budget but we are willing to try almost anything within reason.
Thanks in advance and Have a great day ;D


----------



## paracowboy (19 Jun 2006)

strippers?

Honestly, I didn't want to see anything but my front door, and all the gay-ass crap that I had to go through to get there was just enough to stoke me into a murderous rage. Imagine 100 guys feeling that way. We were not a pleasant bunch.


----------



## orange.paint (19 Jun 2006)

how about cheerleaders and popular bands.....wait now, then we would be like the US army.


----------



## Booked_Spice (19 Jun 2006)

Hey para I agree 100 percent. I definatley do not want to be there for longer then I have to be after I pick hubby up.

However Yellow ribbons and signs would not be time consuming for the troops who just want to get home.

HA HA HA HA HA.. everyone. I ask for serious and you give me this.. :threat: :threat: :threat: :threat: :threat: :threat: That deserves lots of those.

Thanks again


----------



## military granny (19 Jun 2006)

Spice 
Do you think we could find out which houses the guys and gals live at and maybe put large yellow ribbons on their doors? Easy to do if we can get a roll of yellow plastic table cover.


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Jun 2006)

Actually Spice RCAC had a not bad idea... A popular band or some cheerleaders( Like the Eskimos Cheerleaders from the CFL) might not be a bad idea.

Tell you onething that almost made the tears flow when I got home from Afghanistan last time was seeing all the vets from the legion lining the route in Eganville, Hey Para you see that? Maybe tee up with them see if some of them will meet the boys coming off the bus and just shake hands or something.


----------



## military granny (21 Jun 2006)

OK Ladies and Gents
Just a reminder that we are meeting tonight at Namao Boston Pizza lounge @8:30 .And we still need some ideas for the homecoming.


----------



## Pea (21 Jun 2006)

Cheerleading eh?.... don't give me any ideas.  >

In all seriousness, I'll be there at 8:30 with bells on. Ok, maybe no bells, but I'll be there.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jun 2006)

This whole thread would be useless without pictures of tonights meeting.....


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Jun 2006)

+1 Bruce

I contend that without pictures this homecoming committee is all a fabricated story.


----------



## 043 (21 Jun 2006)

Be careful what you guys do whatever it is. It's hard on the single soldiers who return to nothing.


----------



## Pea (21 Jun 2006)

None of the single troops would be left out of anything we do. It is more along the lines of us doing some signs and ribbon tieing and whatnot.

Feel free to share any ideas you may have to help though.


----------



## military granny (21 Jun 2006)

Just because they are single doesn't mean we would ever dream of leaving them out. They will get the same welcome as any of the others coming in.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Jun 2006)

knowing CF policy this is right out but hey if it happened for me I'd be all smiles from ear to ear.

Hot, scantily clad woman handing out a cold beer as I got off the bud to do my AAG, not only is it a great view when you get off the bus but it gives you something to drink while you do your stuff before you see your family  ;D

I'm sure it wont happen though so don't mind me, I'm just living in a dream world.


----------



## Pea (21 Jun 2006)

Boy do you ever dream... haha, good thing you are in Petawawa and we aren't your welcoming committee..


----------



## orange.paint (21 Jun 2006)

Vets,cheerleaders,families,loud music,flame cooked meat.

Also for the single guys put out a add in the paper prior, inviting all the local girls who are single to come to the party with the young guys coming home.

just my ideas!


----------



## Pea (22 Jun 2006)

Well we 4 ladies had our meet tonight. It went a bit longer than I thought, but was a good time. (ok maybe we had too much fun gabbing, and not as much planning) But, it was definitely a good start. We're waiting on approval from the city for some of the ideas we want to implement now. We're on our way now at least, and hopefully there won't be too many kinks along the way.

If any of you have any ideas, please feel free to share!


----------



## boots (29 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> strippers?
> 
> Honestly, I didn't want to see anything but my front door, and all the gay-*** crap that I had to go through to get there was just enough to stoke me into a murderous rage. Imagine 100 guys feeling that way. We were not a pleasant bunch.



You could hand out invitations to a BBQ or something like that that is held later on. The soldiers get to go home ASAP but still get to go do something to celebrate their return.


----------



## Booked_Spice (3 Aug 2006)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,


A couple of us would like to put a Tribute together for Canadian Military Spouses. We feel that there has been tributes done for American Spouses ( which is great) however it would be beneficial for other Canadians to see how  deployments affect Canadian Families as well.


So this is where you come in. In order for this Project to be successful we require photos Military Families or other significant photos that would be a great addition to this project. If you contribute to this project, we will let you see the draft this project so that we can have your approval and your opinions on the finished project.

I would like to thank you in advance for your contributions( Let me add that they need to be serious contributions). 

Could you please PM Hockey girl or myself with the photos or suggestions.

Have a great day!


----------

